# Kapustin for beginners?



## DrKilroy

Hello,

I was recently introduced to music by Nikolai Kapustin. However, the most of his pieces are rather hard - to hard for me to play, at the moment. Could you recommend me any pieces that are not that hard? I am already familiar with the Sonatina, op. 100 and I would like to know music on similar difficulty level.

Best regards, Dr


----------

